# Lack of BBC4 data



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Is it common for BBC4 data to be there only for a week in advance? Right now, I've got precious little for a week today, and from Sunday onwards just 4-hour slots saying "BBC4 Television".


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ndunlavey said:


> Is it common for BBC4 data to be there only for a week in advance? Right now, I've got precious little for a week today, and from Sunday onwards just 4-hour slots saying "BBC4 Television".


Same for me right now. I don't often look that far ahead on BBC3 or 4 so not sure. I can see data to saturday fine, sunday onwards is the 4-hour slots. Same goes for BBC3. If I look at BBC1 or 2 it's showing data all the way to the saturday after that (4th Feb). My last succesful EPG call was today at lunchtime. Weird but you're not alone.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is usual for the main BBC and ITV channels to only have data until the Friday of the next week - the data would have only just been released by them.

So on a Saturday (yesterday) - the data would end on Friday of the next week (27th Jan).

But on Sunday (today) - the data would end on Friday of the next week (3rd Feb).

The data usually downloads over the Saturday and Sunday - so may seem be a day earlier then my example for some channels.

In the weeks before Christmas is was much earlier as the channels released that much earlier.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ozsat said:


> It is usual for the main BBC and ITV channels to only have data until the Friday of the next week - the data would have only just been released by them. So on a Saturday (yesterday) - the data would end on Friday of the next week (27th Jan).


Yeah, but no but yeah but no but .... BBC1 was showing a week more data than BBC3 or 4.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Because BBC1/BBC2 got downloaded on Saturday - but BBC 3/4 were on Sunday.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ozsat said:


> Because BBC1/BBC2 got downloaded on Saturday - but BBC 3/4 were on Sunday.


Ahhaaaaaaaaaa  I always assumed that every time I did an update call, I'd get one more day of data tagged onto the end of each channel. Or if I did a call every 3 days, I'd get 3 days tagged onto the end of each channel. But you're saying an extra week are tagged onto the end of BBC1/2 on saturdays and for BBC3/4 on sundays. Well I'm enlightened. Good to know next time I'm flying on a sunday, I'll force a daily call in the morning rather than wait for it's natural time


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Ta - today's call has pulled down data to Feb 3rd. Most importantly, Poliakoff's "Perfect Strangers" has shown up and displaced "Foyle's War" in the To Do list.

(Even better, I see that Poliakoff is in the Directors list now, so I can set a Director WL to auto-record for him)


----------

